# True Blue Dragon Breed.



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to learn more about this. Why are they not able to be produced? There are tons of blue bettas, but is it really impossible. Is there an article about them and why are the genes and the blue color not able to "mix".

-BL2033


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They have been produced. Not 100% perfect, but white dragon scaled body with royal blue fins (there's slight blue on his lower body). I think it involved (at least) blue, white (not sure what they're actually called - some people categorize them as black dragons but they are IMO more whitish incl. fins), and marbles.

He was sold in our local FB betta hobbyist community.... I forgot whose.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

indjo said:


> They have been produced. Not 100% perfect, but white dragon scaled body with royal blue fins (there's slight blue on his lower body). I think it involved (at least) blue, white (not sure what they're actually called - some people categorize them as black dragons but they are IMO more whitish incl. fins), and marbles.
> 
> He was sold in our local FB betta hobbyist community.... I forgot whose.


 
Really? Would you happen to know why it's hard to get a "perfect" blue dragon? Blue is just like every other color. Red dragons are fairly easy to breed and have good.

-BL2033


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Am I right that dragon isn't the same as dragon scale? I have two dragon scale bettas.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually, they are the same. Dragon is just not to say the full "Dragon Scale". Pet stores just sell them as "dragon scales" .

-BL2033


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

One of my dragonscale bettas is a royal blue female I bought at a betta show. The other is a light blue/yellow fined dragonscale male. That is why I'm confused, because they ARE blue.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Really? Would you happen to know why it's hard to get a "perfect" blue dragon? Blue is just like every other color. Red dragons are fairly easy to breed and have good.
> 
> -BL2033


Sorry, no idea. 

They are all dragon scaled ..... or dragons (for short - typing). Perhaps the only difference is the percentage of dragon scales. 100% are often referred to as "full masked" - the whole body is a one color dragon scale ("full mask" is also used for a one colored body and head on a non dragon scales). 90-95% would be full dragon scales except the top part of the head. Then there's partial dragon scales. But they're all dragons or descendants of dragons and carry the dragon genes.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I see. Well I think in the near future I want to partner up with a fellow breeder and perfect this breed. It won't be easy, Which I know, but I'd like to try it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a really good full mask royal blue dragon scale female. I'm on the hunt for an equally good male. I haven't found him yet. The closest I've come to is my light blue/yellow finned dragon scale male.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They should create a name for the bettas who are dragons but not true dragons. They have the exact same scales but in a darker shade of color


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree!^


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

From what I read (but can't find it anywhere) was that blue irids are the top layer of colouring on a betta so the silver dragon scales cant cover the blue...or something like that.

Anyways I found this snippet of info, I'll try and find the other piece that explained why its difficult or impossible.

" The characteristic thick, silvery/white metallic layer on the body is typically found red, yellow, orange, white and black "dragons". In case of red, yellow and orange "dragons" this layer can be observed in both light- and darkbodied fish.
Interestingly, so far this characteristic silvery/white metallic layer has not been observed in darkbodied bettas with a classical iridescentcolor (steel blue, turquoise or royal blue) of the body and finnage.The picture shows an imaginary example of what the authors mean with this. 
In case of a dark bodied "dragons" with a classical iridescent base,the silvery/white appearance seems to be masked although based onmacroscopic observation (with the naked eye) their scaling definitely seems to differ from a regular metallic fish by being more solid. There have been reports of red and black dragons with a blueish shine ontheir scaling but so far no real blue "dragons" with this typical thick, silvery/white scaling have been developed. It would be interesting to find out whether it is possible to obtain a the thick,silvery/white metallic layer back after crossing a blue or copper"dragon" as depicted above to a red, yellow, orange or black betta"

Heres what a true blue dragon would look like (been photoshoped)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@trilobite: You've helped a lot! I really have great interest and hey I know it will take years, but i'd like to attempt it.

I'm sure many of you are probably saying, "he's a dreamer", but I think with a lot of time and patients, its possible. Of course it will be frustrating, I wouldn't want to give into it though. I think it would be really cool to finally see a blue dragon already! Even if I had no take in it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay well I have finally found a TRUE Blue Dragon!










This picture isn't owned by me. This picture is owned by a person named Yudy Gondrong. This is really amazing me!

I love marbles and this is one heck of a marble! I also know that marbles NEVER have a "solid color." Even when it isn't seen by the "naked eye" there are still changes.


Read this article and you will understand the whole thing. Trust me I dont know genetics and i can definitely say this is pretty easy and straight forward!

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFI0Y2jMAqk&feature=related
may be edited somehow, but i doubt it cause it's a video


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@TequilatheBetta: YES,YES!!! That't it! He is the one! Hes the one that I posted in the picture (that doesnt work) ... you got to this address link, you will see it in their avatar picture:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000716777878

Also that might just be the same one, but i might be wrong. Also Yes I guess blue dragons have been successfully bred lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Man, that is a beautiful fish!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

@bettalover2033 creating a blue dragon would be a very fun and interesting goal to aim towards :-D 

The fish in that video is amazing!! 

He looks like his colour came from marble. I wonder if he still looks like this. This so far is the only known way to create fish that look like "blue dragons" 
For me a true blue dragon would be a darkbodied fish like we see on black and red dragons with white scales on top.But instead of a black or red body the fish woud have a blue body with white scales ontop, kinda like..








Anyways I found the other info


> The deepest layer is yellow, followed by red, then black and finally the irridescent layer which is blue and green (or metallic).
> A blue dragon betta needs to have a "non-irridescent" blue base as shown in the edited picture, which is impossible given the nature of the colour layers. Blue would exist in the irridescent layer which would be the "dragon scale" layer, hence not likely to get it white with a blue dragon. Only possibility is if we used a cambodian or marble based fish to get blue fins and a "dragon body". However, the light body will not show off the dragon scales as well cos of the lack of contrast between the scales on a dark background.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that is really interesting! I think I will still attempt this in the later future!


----------

